# Game 67: Official Miami @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/22. 9:30 CST.



## FirstRocket

​​





















​ 
*







*​



















 








 
*KEY PLAYERS*​












*SF-Tracy McGrady . . . . . . . . . . . . . .C-Yao Ming . .*​*ROLE PLAYERS*​



















*. . . . . .. PG-Bobby Sura . . . . . . . . . . . . . SG-David Wesley . . . . . . .PF-Clarence Weatherspoon*​ 








 
*KEY PLAYERS*​





*SG-Dywane Wade . . . . . . . . . . . . . .C-Shaquille O'Neal*​*ROLE PLAYERS*​





*PG-**Damon Jones** . . . . . . . . . . . . . SF-Eddie Jones** . . . . . . . . . . . .**PF-**Udonis* *Haslem*​ 

*Key to Rockets' win:*​
*Unpredictable.*​
*Don't even try to guess.*​
*If the Rockets win, they win.*​
*I will be happy if they win by a point.*<V</V<V</V​


----------



## FirstRocket

I created this *Game Thread* early because I don't think I have the time to do it later. So, you guys can start posting now.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Miami in a blow-out. They're on fire right now.









115








95


----------



## kisstherim

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Miami in a blow-out. They're on fire right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95


no,it's common sense the rocket need heat to lift-off,which means we will win all the last games after we kick Heat's butt:wink: u know,Yao always got inspired after playing against Shaq.

anyway,i am all excited to watch this game, i never lost interests in Yao-Shaq matchup,and now add TMAC-Wade.i don't care the result of the game much,the game itself is a festival.


----------



## 777

50-50 chance.

JVG always want to win against SVG.
Yao gonna hold his own against Shaq like always.
T-mac must break out of the recent slump against Wade offensively.
Our 3-point shooters must make some shots to match up with D Jones.
Start Mutombo at 4...... :sigh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Houston vs. Miami is always a fun game to watch so good luck to both teams.

Damon Jones was 1-9 in Saturday's win over the Knicks.

SVG vs. JVG
Shaq vs. Yao
Wade vs. Tmac
Damon, and Eddie Jones vs. David Wesley, and Bobby Sura
Haslem vs. Weatherspoon
Alonzo Mourning vs. Dikembe Mutombo :biggrin:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Houston vs. Miami is always a fun game to watch so good luck to both teams.
> 
> Alonzo Mourning vs. Dikembe Mutombo :biggrin:


Alonzo Mourning vs Jeff Van Gundy. :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## On Thre3

heres to hopin yao drops 50 on shaq.... :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Alonzo Mourning vs Jeff Van Gundy. :wink: :biggrin:


 :banana:


----------



## TheRoc5

im going to pridict something so carzy k..... we beat them in a blow out yep
115
97
tmac is the best player of this gm


----------



## Gambino

Yall are really into them graphics huh lol


----------



## reHEATed

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Houston vs. Miami is always a fun game to watch so good luck to both teams.
> 
> SVG vs. JVG
> Shaq vs. Yao
> Wade vs. Tmac
> Damon, and Eddie Jones vs. David Wesley, and Bobby Sura
> Haslem vs. Weatherspoon
> Alonzo Mourning vs. Dikembe Mutombo :biggrin:


yep. These games vs Houston are always fun. We have such similair teams, built around 2 superstars with role players around them with a coach trained by Riley. I think the Heat have the edge though because Shaq is the most dominant player in basketball, and Eddie Jones is more than just a role player.

anyway, Haslem may not play in this one, so im not really sure what to predict. He does a lot for us and hasnt missed a game all year. Hopefully he gives it a go and if he does I predict a slight heat victory, by 2-5 points. Never easy against a really good team on the road


----------



## Rickbarry

Well, I'll go against my better judgement and go with my heart!

Heat 104
Rockets 110

A roleplayer will have a great game for us. I think Jon Barry drops 17-20 points in a rockets win. Should be a fun game to watch though. I look forward to it. 4 of the best players at their positions going at it baby!


----------



## The_Franchise

Braggs will probably start for us at the 4 with Padgett coming off the bench, Weatherspoon has been awful. Plus, with Haslem and Laettner the Heat don't exactly have the strongest of PF's so Spoon won't be of much service to us.

With the expection of Yao, Barry and Bowen, the team has shot the ball very poorly over the last couple of games. We have failed to execute on offense, and Yao oftens finds himself out of the offensive set before it even begins. The good thing about Shaq is that he doesn't front Yao, so Yao will have no problem getting touches. We just need the Wesley's and Sura's to hit their outside shots once Yao is doubled, which could be the case if he gets going early. If I remember correctly we shot something like 3-24 from 3-point range the last time we met in Miami. 

McGrady, McGrady, McGrady... Shandon Anderson is a tough defender but there's no way he can stop you from getting to the basket. Go straight at Shaq, try to keep him out of the game with foul trouble. If your shot is falling, then great. But don't slack off thinking you can shoot yourself right back into the game, because it hasn't happened over the last 4 games. And please... practice your layups!

Keeping Dwayne Wade out of the paint should be a hard enough job for James and Wesley, but keeping him away from Yao should be Braggs's responsibility. The last thing we want is Yao to pick up 2 early ticky-tack fouls from Wade penetrating to the basket. Braggs should be a nice surprise, he's a tough, hard-working player who should do a better job than Howard on the glass. 

Very winnable game if we get Yao 15 shots and rotate the ball efficiently on the perimeter. Defensively we need to pick up our slack on the screen and rolls. Should be a close one all the way or an absolute blowout in favor of Miami.

Houston 98
Miami 97


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Miami-109
Houston-92


----------



## Ballscientist

There is no reason Rockets can not defeat Heat.

Rockets win 110:100 

If ice cold:
Heat 120
cold 60


----------



## ThaShark316

Miami, I like what what you guys are doing...12 game win streak, 19-2 in your last 21...but this ish stops tonight.

Yao vs. Shaq at Toyota Center usually goes in Yao's favor, so if Yao put up 20+ pts, it would come as no surprise to me. T-Mac needs to shot better, thats obvious, but 4-22 can't happen again. The role players will be huge tonight, if we wanna pull this one out....James,Barry,T-Braggs,Bowen,Sura,D-Wes, etc.


The defensive rotation HAS to get better..its borderline painful to watch at times, and with this Miami team, it will again be a factor. With Dwyane Wade, we have to cut off the lanes so he doesnt go to the rack with ease like he did last time. (Remember the defense we played against LA in the playoffs last yr...where we cut off the lanes so Kobe couldn't penetrate all day against us?)
We have to make Wade's jumper beat us, not his driving ability.

I say, with great D and good offense, we end the 12 game winning streak for the Heat, but it'll be a good one.

Rockets 102
Heat 96


----------



## HT_Flyer

Miami-110
Houston-91


----------



## ljt

all without starter PF,we will win 3points!Yao will block Shaq 3times,Shaq will posterize Yao 2times!


----------



## FirstRocket

*Below is my hopeful PREDICTION.*

*







*


----------



## TheRoc5

wel i already made my pridiction what i think it will be but my hopefully priction is 1000 to 0 :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

Darn!i gotta watch a delayed game.it's delayed for half an hour

any game that wangzhizhi has a chance to play will be delayed here.:frenchy:

so i better not check here during the game,i don't like to ruin my suspense:wink:


----------



## -33-

AIM game chat 
msg me at ChesterBGSU


----------



## FirstRocket

McGrady is shooting good. Hope this keep up. Weatherspoon is good so far.


----------



## Stat O

FirstRocket said:


> McGrady is shooting good. Hope this keep up. Weatherspoon is good so far.


maybe JVG slapped his lazy eyes n he seeing the bucket straight agian...finally...


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao has taken 4 shots, even though he missed a couple of those baseline jumpers that are like layups to him it's nice to see him shooting confidently. 

Kisstherim, why is it delayed when Zhizhi plays?


----------



## The_Franchise

Wesley has missed 4 wide open shots. After that wildly hot shooting streak he's coming back down to earth.


----------



## FirstRocket

I think McGrady should drive more. Wade did that a lot.


----------



## FirstRocket

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wesley has missed 4 wide open shots. After that wildly hot shooting streak he's coming back down to earth.


Do Rockets have to shoot 3pts all the time? They should play smart.


----------



## Stat O

FirstRocket said:


> Do Rockets have to shoot 3pts all the time? They should play smart.


seriously it's only 1st quarter...but the miami defense is tough so maybe they want strong 3's to pour...


----------



## FirstRocket

If we can get Shaq in fouls' trouble, it will help Rockets. Drive more!!! I think we lost the last two games by shooting 3pts.


----------



## The_Franchise

Cold shooting from both teams in the first half, especially the Rockets who were missing wide open jumpers left and right. So far we've played Wade pretty well, and James could take some of Wesley's minutes if he can keep Wade out of the lane and actually hit his open shots. Definitely need to attack the basket more in the 2nd quarter, the Heat are shooting 27% and only behind by 4.

Houston 20
Miami 16

End of 1


----------



## The_Franchise

Great block by Alonzo followed by an amazing sequence by Wade to get the layup. What a finisher!


----------



## FirstRocket

This look like a low scoring game. Advantage Rockets.


----------



## FirstRocket

Deke is playing really good on the board.


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady has come to play tonight, he has been attacking the basket and dishing... just had a huge dunk on Mourning. 

Incase you're following the live box score, Houston is getting OPEN THREE after OPEN THREE and still throwing up bricks. That's exactly what happened last time we played Miami. 

0-8 from 3PT so far.

Mutombo with 5 offensive rebounds in 7 minutes! About 3 of them came on 1 posession.


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Kisstherim, why is it delayed when Zhizhi plays?


Wang is almost banned in China. he wanted to train in the USA in summer years ago which pissed the CBA.after that ppl couldn't see Wang on TV. So if Yao refused to play too when China called for him,i couldn't watch Rockets games any more, i guess. 

now it's better,i can watch some heat games now,but all delayed one.they will somehow keep ppl from seeing Wang,like declaring some technicall problems happened. Lame


----------



## The_Franchise

kisstherim said:


> Wang is almost banned in China. he wanted to train in the USA in summer years ago which pissed the CBA.So if Yao refused to play too when China called for him,i couldn't watch Rockets games any more, i guess.


Wow, so if Wang gets PT the Chinese "government" will cut him out?


----------



## FirstRocket

*I got the feeling that Rockets is going to win this game. Believe me.*


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wow, so if Wang gets PT the Chinese "government" will cut him out?


i guess so,that's why they always show me the delayed games.


----------



## Stat O

FirstRocket said:


> *I got the feeling that Rockets is going to win this game. Believe me.*


I hope man...I hope


----------



## FirstRocket

Do you guys know that Rockets already missed 10 3pts shots? Damn!


----------



## kisstherim

FirstRocket said:


> *I got the feeling that Rockets is going to win this game. Believe me.*


yeah,same feeling,especially when this dude came back


----------



## The_Franchise

I don't even remember the last time McGrady made that sweeping layup. He must have missed 7 of those in the last 4 games.


----------



## FirstRocket

*McGrady: Hot or Cold = Win or lose. *
*Reason=McGrady , the best player, took the most shots. Hence, his shooting pct. is critical.*


----------



## FirstRocket

Should rest Wesley. 6-0 shooting is bad for Rockets. JVG rotation.


----------



## TheRoc5

good job coming back hopefully we can pull out a win still comeon yao lets go


----------



## FirstRocket

Just curious, what is the *Points* for, next to the our *Posts*.


----------



## The_Franchise

FirstRocket said:


> Just curious, what is the *Points* for, next to the our *Posts*.


Nothing really... but you can use them to bet on games to get more points: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=406


----------



## 777

Mutombo is doing a great job rebounding and playing at 4.
T-Mac still can't make his layups... but is finally attacking the basket.
Yao should back Shaq deep into the lowpost and score with his hookshots instead of those turn around jumpers.


----------



## The_Franchise

777 said:


> Mutombo is doing a great job rebounding and playing at 4.


Yao is actually playing the 4 on defense, and helping Mutombo on Shaq.


----------



## FirstRocket

It is looking good. The twin towers is playing well.


----------



## The_Franchise

Shaq and Yao are going at it in the 3rd. Both with 3 fouls now.

McGrady continues to struggle. What happened to all that dribble penetration we saw in the first half?


----------



## 777

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao is actually playing the 4 on defense, and helping Mutombo on Shaq.


I know, but are there other ways to aviod fouls when Shaq powers his ways to the basket?


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao picks up a cheap 4th foul... goes to the bench with 5 minutes left in the 3rd. Hopefully this will get McGrady going, or atleast a little more assertive on offense.


----------



## The_Franchise

777 said:


> I know, but are there other ways to aviod fouls when Shaq powers his ways to the basket?


I think we could have Braggs front him and Yao come over on the help defense. Or Yao could really not attempt to defend Shaq and just act as a body, which is what most centers in the NBA do. Other than that, there isn't much an individual can do. Team defense is the way to stop Shaq, closing in on him in the paint and doubling him with quick guards like Wesley.


----------



## FirstRocket

McGrady or someone else need to get going. We can't keep missing shots for three games in a row. I thought we were hot before but now, what's happening? Getting lethargic?


----------



## 777

damn... Mutombo is funny :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise

Rockets on a 12-0 run and finally the crowd gets into it! Mutombo always gets the crowds involved. Great to see Weatherspoon contributing...


----------



## FirstRocket

FirstRocket said:


> *I got the feeling that Rockets is going to win this game. Believe me.*


My feeling look good at the moment!


----------



## -33-

TMac must of been really good to Joey Crawford last night.....


----------



## The_Franchise

Our role players have gotten us back into the game.

18-20 FT so far. Quite an improvement from the 14 we missed against Minnesota.

Yao and Mutombo have combined for 19 rebounds through the first 3 quarters. 

*Houston 61* (_34 %_)
*Miami 55* (_41 %_)

End of 3rd


----------



## 777

Hope Mutombo keeps up the rebounding, and Yao drops a few more points on Shaq in the fourth.


----------



## FirstRocket

We are playing ugly and yet we are leading. Amazing.


----------



## FirstRocket

We seem to be playing better against teams above us. Incredible!


----------



## 777

I got a bad feeling for not playing Yao and Mutombo together now...


----------



## Baron Davis

What a shot by T-Mac. Rockets are going to win this game.


----------



## FirstRocket

777 said:


> I got a bad feeling for not playing Yao and Mutombo together now...


I hope your feeling is wrong.


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady just hit a 30 ft 3-pointer! Mutombo continues to play well with Yao on the bench, I think JVG will keep Deke on the floor and sub Yao in for Bowen (or Weatherspoon?) at the 4. 

Both teams are shooting horribly, but the Rockets are playing great defense. Great rotations, great doubles and great help defense.

Houston 74
Miami 62

5:41 left in the 4th


----------



## -33-

Tmac 39 mins, 0 fouls


amazing


----------



## HeinzGuderian

yay rockets


----------



## The_Franchise

FT shooting continues to kill us, 1-8 in our last 8 FT"s.

Now Damon Jones just pulled a McGrady, possible 4 pt play and a 1 point game.


----------



## Rickbarry

Oh man fouling him on the 3. This gonna piss me off if rockets lose.


----------



## Nique21

Mike James has officially blown this game for us


----------



## The_Franchise

I just hope we get Wesley or Barry the ball...


----------



## The_Franchise

Great foul by Wesley on Wade with 2.7 seconds left in the game... no need to give them a chance to win. 

Looks like we'll pull this one out.


----------



## Nique21

Wow, what a game. Kudos to the Heat for giving us hell in the last minute of the game


----------



## -33-

**** David Wesley

go for the damn ball if you're gonna foul...i understand why you're doing it...but don't ****ing tackle the guy....

that's some bull**** right there


----------



## 777

JVG almost blew this game...

Some one explain to me why would he have a non-factor like Bowen on the court for the entire fourth quarter instead of having Yao in the fourth with 7 minutes left...


----------



## Dodigago

wow Wesley is probably one of the smartest players in the nba


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Miami in a blow-out. They're on fire right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95



My bad. Great win for the Rox. :clap: :banana:


----------



## -33-

Dodigago said:


> wow Wesley is probably one of the smartest players in the nba


 smart by tackling a guy....what if Wade gets hurt there?

I know why you foul but you go for the ball...not that bull****


----------



## Nique21

Shaq_Diesel said:


> **** David Wesley
> 
> go for the damn ball if you're gonna foul...i understand why you're doing it...but don't ****ing tackle the guy....
> 
> that's some bull**** right there


Well thanks for posting this on our board  

Quit whining man, your team has the best record in the league and we are trying to maintain a playoff spot for christ sakes. Plus, Wade is a bad actor


----------



## Gambino

Great Win Rockets.
To Miami. Welcome to Texas :wink: lol


----------



## Nique21

Shaq_Diesel said:


> smart by tackling a guy....what if Wade gets hurt there?
> 
> I know why you foul but you go for the ball...not that bull****


The Ref was right there beside Wade and Wesley, if it looked like he actually tackled the guy, it would have been called a flagrant


----------



## The_Franchise

Shaq_Diesel said:


> smart by tackling a guy....what if Wade gets hurt there?
> 
> I know why you foul but you go for the ball...not that bull****


Is this what you do when your team loses? Either cry foul play by the refs or strike up a furious rage against opposing players...


----------



## -33-

Nique21 said:


> The Ref was right there beside Wade and Wesley, if it looked like he actually tackled the guy, it would have been called a flagrant


 alright...

well if we're up by 3....and Shaq dives at Yao to foul him, Yao crashes to the floor...

is that flagrant?


----------



## The_Franchise

Shaq_Diesel said:


> alright...
> 
> well if we're up by 3....and Shaq dives at Yao to foul him, Yao crashes to the floor...
> 
> is that flagrant?


It's called intentionally fouling a player, and it's alot different when a 6'1 guy wraps his arms around a 6'3 guy to foul him.


----------



## -33-

My point is this:

I understand completely what Wesley is doing....we can't score 3 if you put us at the line for 2....smart basketball

but you gotta go after the ball....you can't dive at a guy trying to foul him and knock him down without making anything close to a play at the ball...

we played awful, so i have no excuse to win....but when it's that close in the end, I'm gonna have a gripe about a play that isn't called how it should be


----------



## 777

Anyway, a win is a win. Good game.


----------



## The_Franchise

Shaq_Diesel said:


> but you gotta go after the ball....you can't dive at a guy trying to foul him and knock him down without making anything close to a play at the ball...


You're making it out to be alot more malicious than it was. And the whole point of intentional fouling is going after the arms or wrists, so you can get the foul called ASAP. Rarely would a player go after the ball on an intentional foul.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I knew this would be exciting but i am really dissapointed at the Miami Heat.

Wade played horrible tonight and Haslem was greatly missed.

Mutombo got like 10 offensive rebound in like the 3rd quarter.


----------



## kisstherim

Nique21 said:


> Wow, what a game.





Nique21 said:


> I don't expect us to win this game no matter how good we play





Yao Mania said:


> why r our female posters so passive?


:evil:


----------



## FirstRocket

Wow! What did I say? *I got the feeling we will win, believe me!* Geez, was I right.


----------



## TManiAC

Im not understanding why Tmac was taking so many threes. Ive never seen him as a selfish player, hes just depended on alot... but was that the right decision to be taking so many outside jumpers with only a 7 point lead? Was that his own choice or do you guys think JVG wanted him to be more assertive, and why continue after such an unimpressive shooting display?


----------



## The_Franchise

TManiAC said:


> Im not understanding why Tmac was taking so many threes. Ive never seen him as a selfish player, hes just depended on alot... but was that the right decision to be taking so many outside jumpers with only a 7 point lead? Was that his own choice or do you guys think JVG wanted him to be more assertive, and why continue after such an unimpressive shooting display?


I definitely think Van Gundy wanted him taking those shots with Yao fouled out of the game. The only other guy he trusts down the stretch is Juwan Howard. If Yao barely gets the ball in the last 2-3 minutes of the game, why would a guy like Wesley or Sura who were jacking up bricks all night get a shot? Plus, McGrady was struggling to blow by Eddie Jones.


----------



## FirstRocket

I always believe if you are in a shooting slump, you should drive more. At least in this way, you will get the opportunity to shoot at freethrow line even you miss the shot. McGrady is not having a good shooting night, so be my guess what he should do.

Anyway, I am not complaining. *WE WON!*


----------



## TManiAC

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I definitely think Van Gundy wanted him taking those shots with Yao fouled out of the game. The only other guy he trusts down the stretch is Juwan Howard. If Yao barely gets the ball in the last 2-3 minutes of the game, why would a guy like Wesley or Sura who were jacking up bricks all night get a shot? Plus, McGrady was struggling to blow by Eddie Jones.





FirstRocket said:


> I always believe if you are in a shooting slump, you should drive more.


Yeah I agree with both of you. I would normally trust McGrady to take the shot, but with the slump hes been having, I think it would have been in the teams best interest to attack the basket instead of taking tough shots. We should have used the clock more to our advantage with the small lead we had and the little time remaining. If anyone can make those shots, its McGrady... but he should have the intuition to know when he's off and should assert himself in a more efficient way. I really liked how aggressive he was near the middle of the game. Even tho he didnt quite finish on many of his shots, he got to the line and drew some good fouls on the Heat.


----------



## TManiAC

Oh, and before I forget, Spoon really deserves alot of credit along with Deke. I know all eyes are on Mac and Ming... The way Spoon maintained composure to make those key plays and shots was invaluable to us. For a game that was so hard to find rhythm in, Spoon and Deke gave us the booste and confidence that was essential to prevailing in this matchup. Stan did everything he could to keep Mac from finding his rhythm... from touch fouls to trapping McGrady with Shaq. He knew McGrady was in a slump and locking him down was key to slowing down the Rockets offensive momentum. Spoon and Dekes dirty work on the defensive end helped us get the W.


----------



## The_Franchise

TManiAC said:


> Oh, and before I forget, Spoon really deserves alot of credit


Yeah, I was about to launch a verbal rampage at JVG for starting Weatherspoon over Braggs after his first 2 airballs. But he recovered well from there offensively.


----------



## Tersk

Wow, a very nice win over the Heat

As a Mavericks fan, I'm worried about facing you in the first round :-\


----------



## FirstRocket

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah, I was about to launch a verbal rampage at JVG for starting Weatherspoon over Braggs after his first 2 airballs. But he recovered well from there offensively.


It proved that every player should be given a chance to show what they can do. The opportunity come when a starter is injured. Some starters don't even get their starting position back when they are back from injury because the coach did not want to risk the chemistry since the team is winning.


----------



## Joker

good game!

no excuses from miami...
you outhustled us, outcoached us, outplayed us in every possible way.

great win for houston tough loss for miami.


----------



## On Thre3

anyone getting real tired of mcgrady just constantly bricking that jumper?(and still constantly using it)


----------



## G-Force

Congratulations, Rockets! That was a very nice win against a very hot team. Welcome to the Miami Heat Winning Streak Snappers Club. I remember when the Sonics broke Miami's winning streak back on January 3 in Miami. A week later we beat them again.

Looking at the boxscore, I see that Shaq and Wade missed 11 free throws between them. That's not right.

Mutombo's 15 boards really stand out, too. Good win guys. Savor this one.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5

yes great job guys we won nice job and good teamwork lets make a run after this


----------



## FirstRocket

As I had said before, *Rockets seem to play better against top teams than scrubs*. Look at their record, you will notice it. Maybe Rockets are too arrogant against weaker teams and lost their focus.


----------



## c_dog

just finished downloading the game. dike played some awesome ball. he really looked 10 years younger. was it the haircut? i thought dike was actually a lot more effective than yao defensively in this game. he seemed to know shaq a lot better and limited shaq in the 2nd half when yao was in foul trouble. he also had a lot of offensive rebounds. seriously he looked very much like the mutumbo in his prime.

weatherspoon played a great game too. i thought putting him on shaq to prevent yao from getting fouls was a good strategy, and have yao as a weakside shot blocker. shaq missed several because yao altered his shots. weatherspoon was also tenacious, attacking the basket and not afraid to put the ball on the floor against the flat-footed michael doleac. a great game by two of our role players. if they keep playing this well the rockets are unstoppable.

mcgrady had a good game, despite another painful shooting night. he's gotta hit those easy shots.


----------

